# F-350 Dump Vs. F-550 Dump



## Stowe (Jul 13, 2010)

Does the extra cost of an F-550 worth in terms of added productivity? What are the advantages of an F-550.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Higher payloads, more towing capacity.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

if the price isn't TOO TOO bad,,go with the 450 or 550,,,,INSANELY better maneuverabilty over the 250 and 350, thanks to the wider front axle, as well as higher towing capacity, payload, and better rear gear choices. Though the added expenses also come along with that, 19.5 tires or 22.5 tires (550), possibly commercial reg. depending on area, insurance may be more, (Tho for some reason mine dropped considerably going to the 450.) and I think the 450 dump rides better than my 350 SRW pickup did. And if you're concerned about the payload numbers don't worry they handle wayyy more than they say, for example had 5 tons of soil in mine today, and didn't even notice it. Anything else just ask or PM me.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Higher fuel cost
higher registration
higher insurance
less maneuverability (wider, longer)

IF you are towing a trailer, if the truck and trailer have a gross capacity over 26001 Lb you need a CDL

MA requires that if the truck has over a 10,001 LB rating you need a medical card.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

theplowmeister;1066111 said:


> Higher fuel cost
> higher registration
> higher insurance
> less maneuverability (wider, longer)
> ...


Higher fuel cost- * My F550 gets better fuel economy than my F350. I drove each of them over 1000 miles home when I bought them.*
higher registration-*Yes true, only $25,00 per ton more depending on what tonnage you register it at. *
higher insurance- *My insurance is basically the same even though F350 is 1 year older*
less maneuverability (wider, longer)- *My F550 turns on a dime considerably much better than F350, and same length.*

My biggest reason in going to a F550 is it's pretty hard to overload it. My guys have pushed the limits on the f350's plenty of times and it can be done with the F550 but tough.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

ff610;1066168 said:


> Higher fuel cost- * My F550 gets better fuel economy than my F350. I drove each of them over 1000 miles home when I bought them.*
> higher registration-*Yes true, only $25,00 per ton more depending on what tonnage you register it at. *
> higher insurance- *My insurance is basically the same even though F350 is 1 year older*
> less maneuverability (wider, longer)- *My F550 turns on a dime considerably much better than F350, and same length.*
> ...


First hand knowledge IS better.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

I loved my 550 Plowing! nothing could stop it...
Plows good even in 2wd 
i like heavy trucks because then the snow cant push you around so much! 
also the towing power it has! 
Get a dump on it and you can make a TON of money plowing and salting!


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Its more about legal numbers than actual numbers.

Trucks are rated well below what we know their "capability" is.

You can put 3 ton in an F-350 dump and think its just fine. It goes. It stops. Its a little heavy but nothing out of the ordinary for a guy that drives a truck all the time.

But legally you would be overweight.

Years ago it wasnt an issue. 

When I started DOT was not an issue. A trucks capacity was as much as you could fill it up and still stop it.

Now with roadside checkpoints every 20 feet you have to worry about it.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

procut1;1066221 said:


> Its more about legal numbers than actual numbers.
> 
> Trucks are rated well below what we know their "capability" is.
> 
> ...


FULLY agree. Friend of mine got nabbed for an inspection simply pulling a fertilizer trailer in his pick up. It's rediculous out there.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

theplowmeister;1066111 said:


> MA requires that if the truck has over a 10,001 LB rating you need a medical card.


AND everything over a 3/4 ton has to be registered as commercial!


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

I laugh at all the 4wd mitsubishi fuso dumps you see here.

I used to own one

They have these huge bodies that can hold 8-10 yards of mulch.
You see guys who dont know any better loading the snot out of them. 5 yards of topsoil, stone, full loads of mulch.

The truck I had was almost new. I think it was a 2001 in 2003.

GVW 12,500 Empty weight 11,225

Legally you could put half a ton in it. Which is what? A couple scoops of mulch or half a load of leaves?

I had to get rid of it. Though it would hold and pull 5 yards of dirt or a full load of mulch just fine. Legally I could carry more in the bed of my pickup


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Chrisxl64;1066110 said:


> if the price isn't TOO TOO bad,,go with the 450 or 550,,,,INSANELY better maneuverabilty over the 250 and 350, thanks to the wider front axle, as well as higher towing capacity, payload, and better rear gear choices. Though the added expenses also come along with that, 19.5 tires or 22.5 tires (550), possibly commercial reg. depending on area, insurance may be more, (Tho for some reason mine dropped considerably going to the 450.) and I think the 450 dump rides better than my 350 SRW pickup did. And if you're concerned about the payload numbers don't worry they handle wayyy more than they say, for example had 5 tons of soil in mine today, and didn't even notice it. Anything else just ask or PM me.


Very true about maneuverability. The turning radius on my 550 is alot better than my 250 supercab short bed pickup.


----------

